# 3rd Island CBBT 12/2/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh snap dog.....the shiznat hit the fan out there using eel rigs. HOLLY SUPER BAIT INHALER BATMAN!!!!!!! (Multiple MONSTERS were landed!!!!) 30lbs, 35lbs, 41lbs, 45lbs,...need I say more......:fishing: 
I have new enemies that call themselves "Giant Side-eyes!!!" Here's one:........









I have a new respect for power boating!!!!! 

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Traitor*

What the HE** you doing on a yak wrecker . I thought you were a paddlepower kinda guy, not horsepower. We'll go to the ships this week Skunk and hook-up for some sleigh rides .....NICE WORK.....PEACE OUT


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Beautiful fish!!!!!! way to go. :beer::beer:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

terrific fish!


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

now im deffenently jealouse


----------

